# Xcode 2.0 ~ 2.5 introuvable !



## Alex.k (6 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
Je suis actuellement en vacances au japon, avec mon vieux powerbook G4 qui est sous tiger.

J'aimerais developer quelques aplis dans mon temps libre, donc je voudrais telecharger Xcode.
Or, je n'ai pas le cd d'instalation, et etant sous tiger, je ne peut pas utiliser la version 3.
Je ne trouve aucune version 2.~ sur le site d'apple ou dans le ADC.

Est ce que quelqu'un saurait ou je pourais le trouver ?:mouais:

(le francais est ma 4em langue donc pardonner moi les fautes et le manque d'accents)


----------



## Didier Guillion (6 Août 2008)

In the download part, "Developer tools" section, you will find "Xcode 2.5 Developer Tools"

Best regards


----------



## Alex.k (6 Août 2008)

Sorry but i still can't find... Can you please give me a link ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (6 Août 2008)

Link don't work on ADC, you need to login.

1-Login to ADC
2- Click "Downloads" link
3- On the list at the right click "Developer Tools"
4- With the Keyboard Command+F, input "2.5"

You are on the archive.

Best regards


----------



## Alex.k (6 Août 2008)

Oh, finaly !
I found it  Thank you so much


----------



## Didier Guillion (6 Août 2008)

Alex.k a dit:


> Oh, finaly !
> I found it  Thank you so much



With pleasure.

Best regards


----------

